# F20 - Delays between windows and roof for comfort opening/closing?



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

My car: BMW 120d (F20) built in May 2013
SW: E-Sys 3.22.5 with PsZData 49.4

---------

Could you please help me with some tipps?

My questions are about modifying the delays between closing/opening of windows and roof when using comfort access via remote. I'd like to have the following result:

- when opening the car (press and hold key on remote), it should at first completely open the front windows, then, after a short delay the rear windows and then, again after a short delay (let's say about 1 sec.) open the roof

- when closing the car, it should start closing the rear windows, go on with a short delay closing the front windows (nearly at the same time), then a short delay (also minimum 1 sec.) before closing the roof; because, in some situations, when it is very hot, I like to leave the roof open or tilt while the windows and the car are closed.

I tested the following settings within FEM_BODY / 3053 PwMaster, 0E:

KOMFORT_OEFF_HINTEN wert_01/Werte=05 --> UNKNOWN/Werte=32

KOMFORT_OEFF_SHD wert_01/Werte=23 --> UNKNOWN/Werte=32

KOMFORT_SCHL_VORNE wert_01/Werte=05 --> UNKNOWN/Werte=0A

KOMFORT_SCHL_SHD wert_01/Werte=23 --> UNKNOWN/Werte=96

KOMFORT_ANSTEUERZEIT wert_01/Werte=2D --> UNKNOWN/Werte=A0

Unfortunately, it only seems to work "a little bit". I succeeded in having a short delay between front and rear windows and also between windows and roof when opening/closing. But the delay is not long enough. And further increasing of the values doesn't seem to have further influence on the delay.

As a result,

- when opening the car, front windows roll down, but immediately after they are down, the rear windows start without waiting a bit

- when opening the car, the delay between opening the roof after the last window has rolled down is o.k. (it waits about 1 sec.)

- when closing the car, front windows, then rear windows roll up (so far so good), but as soon as they are closed, closing the roof starts immediately without delay. Thus it is nearly impossible to close all windows and leave the roof completely open or tilted, as it always starts closing too early.

Does anyone of you have an idea, whether I tried some false values or whether there is a solution for that?

And: Is there also a possibility to influence the delay between opening/closing the windows and folding the automatic mirrors (atm this happens simultaneously).

Thanks a lot for helping!
:bow:


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Is there also a possibility to influence the delay between opening/closing the windows and folding the automatic mirrors (atm this happens simultaneously).


Nobody tried it until now?
No ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deb10042 said:


> Nobody tried it until now?
> No ideas?


This is Controlled by:

KMFRT_OEFFNEN = Comment = Comfort Open: minimum time requirement
KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN = Comment = Convenience closing: minimum time requirement


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

it took some time, but yesterday, I tried again and now it seems to work.
Thanks for the hint, shawnsheridan! 

(btw: I updated my cheat sheet for F20 for this option)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deb10042 said:


> it took some time, but yesterday, I tried again and now it seems to work.
> Thanks for the hint, shawnsheridan!
> 
> (btw: I updated my cheat sheet for F20 for this option)


:thumbup:


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, my answer seemed to be too fast uch:

It perfectly works as long as the car is opened or closed using the door handles with comfort access. This doesn't trigger the windows and thus the mirrors will immediately fold when closing or unfold when opening the car.

But as soon as I try to do the same thing by using the FOB key, there is a problem:
the remote closing/opening always triggers the mirror folding at the same time as the windows start to roll up or down. So, as soon as I open the car using the key, the mirrors immediately unfold, but, at the same time, the windows roll down a little bit. That's not good and I don't know, how to avoid it.
There should be anywhere an option allowing to modify the delay between mirrors and windows, but until now, I could not find it.

Do you have any idea how to fix this?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What values are you using for these? 00?

KMFRT_OEFFNEN
KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN

Both of these settings control both the Fob and Comfort Access Door Ridges uniformly. There may though be an inheritant small delay that exists for the Comfort Access Door Ridges that the Fob does not experience, so the Fob is Instant everything.

I would try using at least values of 01.

If you also changed these from their default values, I would set them back, as they may be having an impact:

KMFRT_SCHL_VORNE
KOMFORT_SCHL_SHD

I had the same issue using Values of 00, where if I held the fob button just a fraction of a second too long, my windows dropped an inch before I could stop them. I have mine set 01 now, and I have no problems.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks shawsheridan!
Will try this tomorrow and report back the result.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deb10042 said:


> Thanks shawsheridan!
> Will try this tomorrow and report back the result.


Ok. Good luck.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

I now modified my values and, at least for the Moment, it seems to work as expected.
At the beginning, I tried value "Werte=01" but found, that it was still too short. Closing and opening the car with the remote key made the front Windows still roll down a Little bit (only about 1mm and they didn't come out of the door gums, but anyway...).
Therefore I decided to increase the values to "Werte=03", which seems to be o.k.

It Looks like that, now:

KOMFORT_OEFF_HINTEN: UNKNOWN /Werte=32
KOMFORT_OEFF_SHD: UNKNOWN / Werte=32
KOMFORT_SCHL_VORNE: UNKNOWN / Werte=0A
KOMFORT_SCHL_SHD: UNKNOWN / Werte=96
KOMFORT_ANSTEUERZEIT: UNKNOWN / Werte=A0
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN: UNKNOWN / Werte=03
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN: UNKNOWN / Werte=03

Thanks again for helping!


----------



## mtx450 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hate to bump such an old thread, but what the heck does this parameter do exactly? Haven't been able to find anything on it.

KOMFORT_ANSTEUERZEIT


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think, it determines the time span between locking the doors/folding mirrors and closing windows/roof as soon as you press and hold the button of your remote or the door handle, if your car has keyless entry.
So, increasing the value will give you the chance of locking the doors and folding the mirrors without immediately starting to roll the windows up and/or closing the roof. Otherwise, it is extremely annoying in summertime, when you want to park your car, but e.g. leave the roof open for better ventilation.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

deb10042 said:


> I think, it determines the time span between locking the doors/folding mirrors and closing windows/roof as soon as you press and hold the button of your remote or the door handle, if your car has keyless entry.
> So, increasing the value will give you the chance of locking the doors and folding the mirrors without immediately starting to roll the windows up and/or closing the roof. Otherwise, it is extremely annoying in summertime, when you want to park your car, but e.g. leave the roof open for better ventilation.


If you want to leave your windows open, you just do not hold down on CA or FOB. Mirrors are all or nothing, but windows and moon-roof stop when you let go.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

...but then, your mirrors might possibly not fold.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

deb10042 said:


> ...but then, your mirrors might possibly not fold.


...but then a lot of stuff might happen. However, if the process is initiated, they will fold.


----------



## mtx450 (Jul 1, 2016)

deb10042 said:


> I think, it determines the time span between locking the doors/folding mirrors and closing windows/roof as soon as you press and hold the button of your remote or the door handle, if your car has keyless entry.
> So, increasing the value will give you the chance of locking the doors and folding the mirrors without immediately starting to roll the windows up and/or closing the roof. Otherwise, it is extremely annoying in summertime, when you want to park your car, but e.g. leave the roof open for better ventilation.


I thought that's what these values adjust?

KOMFORT_OEFFNEN
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mtx450 said:


> I thought that's what these values adjust?
> 
> KOMFORT_OEFFNEN
> KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN


KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN is the value that is adjusted to change initiation delay.


----------



## mtx450 (Jul 1, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN is the value that is adjusted to change initiation delay.


I guess that's where I'm confused. When you say initiation delay, do you mean from when you hit the key fob til when the windows start opening? According to what I'm reading, KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN and KOMFORT_ANSTEUERZEIT do the same thing?

Thanks for any help clarifying this!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mtx450 said:


> I guess that's where I'm confused. When you say initiation delay, do you mean from when you hit the key fob til when the windows start opening? According to what I'm reading, KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN and KOMFORT_ANSTEUERZEIT do the same thing?
> 
> Thanks for any help clarifying this!


I have never changed KOMFORT_ANSTEUERZEIT. However, yes, KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN is the amount of time to hold down FOB button or press CA grooves before mirrors fold and windows move.


----------

